
In January, the EU Starts Running Bug Bounties on Free and Open Source Software - velmu
https://juliareda.eu/2018/12/eu-fossa-bug-bounties/
======
AndreyKarpov
PVS-Studio and Bug Bounties on Free and Open Source Software:
[https://medium.com/@karpov2007/pvs-studio-and-bug-
bounties-o...](https://medium.com/@karpov2007/pvs-studio-and-bug-bounties-on-
free-and-open-source-software-538f42ee2701)

------
jammygit
It would be exciting to see these sorts of initiatives grow. Imagine if the EU
helped fund Debian or Gnome or LibreOffice to reduce their dependence on
closed source software from the USA.

Edit: typo

------
HissingMachine
This could be frugal practice to follow in other public institutions that run
parts of their infrastructure on FOSS, many larger corporations that rely on
FOSS sometimes do contribute to the projects or have bug bounties because they
know that when something breaks or worse, you are going to lose money. So why
not do it by auditing the software and basically give back to the software you
rely on, it works almost like insurance, when the shit hits the fan you are
paying anyway so why not upfront it. This is an area public institutions could
certainly follow since they can't lead.

------
gammateam
I came in this thread to make fun of how little software development is paid
in Europe, but these are some of the largest bug bounties I've seen

